# 332 dc



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sunday i bought a 332 dc didnt realize it was dc no markings on it its not bad shape need new left and right crosshead ASSEMBELY the two lead wires from tender and rear trail truc no biggie. I think it was either mopac or amflyer to get the dallie 400 which i ordered from portland. Then i was thinking could i convert it to a 332 ac just buy the parts or i cant. I only paid 150.00 the pic is in show me what i added.thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

My personal opinion is it is not worth the effort to find the correct motor including the field, armature and brush bracket plus a working reverse unit for the tender. It also requires a 4 or 5 wire harness and jack set to connect the AC version of the motor to the tender. Yours currently has a two wire jack and plug.
If the DC motor runs the Dallee 400 is the better solution. My opinion FWIW.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

You know what you just said and listed what i have to get. Your right i was wondering sounds like a lot of work i will just stick with the dalle i think it was you told me to get the dalle. Thanks
Al


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

AL, 

I took AmFlyer's advice and also got the Dallee 400 for my 332 DC. I decided to wire it like it was an AC by using a 4-wire jack panel. Since you only need 2 wires to the brushes for the DC motor it allows you to give the smoke unit and light direct power from the tender trucks. I always liked the look for the four wire harness better than the two wire. Also, the main reason I came up with this was the Dallee instructions said to not share power from the brushes for the smoke unit and light when using the Dallee 400.

—Eric


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks text doug peck today told him the situation he asked me were the smoke unit was i told him it was in the boiler so he told me i need the 4 jack panel plus the to wires i have know so i told him to order what i need. I will reread what he said iam not the best with eletronics he said its not hard to do. Thankyou for your in put i will let you know how it works out.

Al


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

alaft61ri said:


> Thanks text doug peck today told him the situation he asked me were the smoke unit was i told him it was in the boiler so he told me i need the 4 jack panel plus the to wires i have know so i told him to order what i need. I will reread what he said iam not the best with eletronics he said its not hard to do. Thankyou for your in put i will let you know how it works out.
> 
> Al


The instructions that come with the Dallee are VERY easy to follow....the wiring is way simpler than wiring up an original reverse unit.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Wiring the headlight and the smoke unit directly from the tender trucks using a 4 wire jack panel is an excellent way to do it. I was not aware that caution was in the Dallee instructions.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

I wired up the Dallee 400 tonight....I will post some pictures tomorrow. It works REALLY nice, much smoother than the original reverse unit. I was thinking I would draw up a wiring diagram for it too.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Here you go Al....hope this is helpful.

#332DC Dallee 400 Wiring Diagram


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes thankyou cool


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Like the colors, makes it easier to read.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes i like the colors too. Just waiting for doug peck from portline hobby to send the dalle. And waiting for left and right crosshead assembly. Thanks Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Still waiting for my dallee 400 that i should use a dalle with 2 amps for dc dont really under stand that but just going to stick what you guys said to do and doug peck said .


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Will this be your first Dallee? I have not used one yet. Please report how it works for you.
If I get my Southern Pacific PA remotored I am pretty sure the price includes a Dallee. The
original reverse unit burned up and would not work anyway. I really should get the PA sent
to S-N-S Trains soon. The remotor is 2 DC can motors in place of the 2 open frame AC motors.

Al, if the guys here and Doug Peck said to use a 2 amp why would you question it.?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam nut the one i am getting is a 400 i was reading iam them and it said a 2mp just wondering why like i said iam not great with electronic. Not questioning just wondering . and yes this my first time using a dallee. Sorry for the confusion. Iam sticking what you guys have told me and doug. You all have way more experience than i do and i go my what you guys tell me to me that means alot. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I put a Dallee units in a 332AC. I used a higher rated unit, not the 2A. I can tell you a 332AC draws more than 2A under load and on grades. Perhaps Doug is implying there is a lot of margin above the 2A rating.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ps if i afended anyone my apologize.
Al


AmFlyer said:


> I put a Dallee units in a 332AC. I used a higher rated unit, not the 2A. I can tell you a 332AC draws more than 2A under load and on grades. Perhaps Doug is implying there is a lot of margin above the 2A rating.


No he told me to get what you guys said i was reading up on them and one parts said if you have a dc motor use 2amps i thought it was kind of strange that everyone else use is the 400 this one i think it was a 583 not sure. I was just curious. Thats all.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The original Gilbert DC motors used in some 332's have a different amperage vs load vs speed behavior than the universal motors. Partly because the DC motors have a higher resistance armature than universal motors to compensate for the lack of a series field winding in the motor. A 2A unit might be adequate. My thought is why use only a 2A board when there is plenty of space in the tender for a higher rated board.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That makes sense thankyou hopefully i be getting the 400 hundred soon. From doug. 
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I hooked up my dallee 400 simple works great thanks guys. For the help.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool beans AL. Glad it works good for you.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great!


----------

